# kernel wont change to p5 after full source compile



## chatwizrd (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi.

I have 2 servers that are pretty identical. I have been trying to upgrade both of them to p5 security release and did a full source compile. However one server it will never say that it upgraded to p5 when I do a uname -a. 

I am confused as to why one server says it upgraded to p5, yet this one still says p4. I did both of them off the same svn repository and the kernels are the same and hardware is near identical. Not sure what else to check. The revision numbers do look a little different, but when I do svn up it shows no changes needed.

Here are the results of the server not working:


```
FreeBSD ns2.domain 9.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p4 #8 r243615M: Tue Nov 27 15:19:15 EST 2012     admin@ns2.domain:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```

Here are results of the server that worked fine:


```
FreeBSD ns1.domain 9.0-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p5 #6 r243561M: Mon Nov 26 17:21:09 EST 2012     admin@domain:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```


----------



## phoenix (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you show the following from both servers:
`# cd /usr/src; svn info`


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah I did that too..very odd.

Working server:

```
Path: .
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: http://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0
Repository Root: http://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 243630
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: simon
Last Changed Rev: 243417
Last Changed Date: 2012-11-22 17:52:15 -0500 (Thu, 22 Nov 2012)
```

Not working server:

```
Path: .
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: http://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0
Repository Root: http://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 243630
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: simon
Last Changed Rev: 243417
Last Changed Date: 2012-11-22 17:52:15 -0500 (Thu, 22 Nov 2012)
```


----------



## phoenix (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, good.  So the source trees are identical.

Did you do the exact same commands on both systems?  Are you sure you installed the newly compiled kernel as /boot/kernel?  As in, didn't use *KODIR* to install it under a temp name for use with nextboot(8)?  What's the output of `# ls -l /boot` on the "broken" server?  Do the timestamps look right?


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah it looks right. I have noticed this problem now on a 3rd server. But this time I notice that /usr/src/UPDATING only has info up to p4 in it. I am not sure if something weird is going on with the checkout of the source code or what. This is my first attempt at updating the source code with svn instead of csup.


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 28, 2012)

I ended up moving the old source code out of /usr/src and just downloading a fresh copy and now everything works fine. I will do this across all my servers now.


----------



## alexhs (Nov 28, 2012)

*Did the kernel actually change since p3 ?*

I have an embedded system for which I'm not compiling anything, rather using the binary updates. After freebsd-update installed p5, the kernel now appears as 9.0-RELEASE-p3.

The Handbook states: "If any kernel patches have been applied the system will need a reboot." which kind of implies that patch-sets don't necessarily include kernel updates.

I suppose that if there were no kernel patches, and that you didn't [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] on the kernel source tree, nothing really happened, which is not actually a problem.

Which leads me to the question: if the kernel didn't change since a previously applied patch-set, how do I know what was the latest applied patch-set?


----------



## xtaz (Nov 30, 2012)

One thing you can check, although doesn't matter now you have deleted the source, is the file /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh. This is where the information is populated from so you can work out which version it is without compiling it.


----------

